# Steel City Diner Replacements



## Redregon (May 21, 2010)

so, since AC is coming up around the corner and also since Steel City Diner has closed it's doors, i want to ask some Pittsburgh furries out there if there are any places that are on par with this once beloved diner?

things to consider... a good and affordable breakfast menu, hoagies that are GOOD and not just subway/quiznos ripoffs and good hours of operation (for those late night snackies.)


----------



## Duncan da Husky (May 21, 2010)

You may want to check out this thread on the Anthrocon forums for some suggestions.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 21, 2010)

Fernandoâ€™s, or for the week, "Fur"nando's. It should be the replacement. That guy's not even a furry, but still wears a tail for AC week. Plus it's practically across the street from the convention center.


----------



## Vintage (May 21, 2010)

fuckin' _*deluca's*_

love that place.

also, steel city diner closed?


----------

